
Your pprof is showing - mmcloughlin
http://mmcloughlin.com/posts/your-pprof-is-showing
======
4ad
The source code is not embedded in the binary! go tool pprof has to have
access to the source code in order to print the source code. The binaries only
contain source code coordinates for symbols.

~~~
mmcloughlin
Thanks for pointing out the mistake. I will update the post accordingly.

I still think there are some valuable lessons here.

~~~
4ad
Yeah, this is a total footgun.

